# Canon EOS R Tethering in Lightroom



## 5D35D46D2R (Jun 10, 2019)

Good day all. 
Has anyone been able to tether Canon EOS R with Adobe Lightroom successfully?

I have the latest firmware installed on Canon EOS R.
And i am running Lightroom Classic version 8.3.1 on a MacBook Pro 2015.

According to Adobe, in their latest release, Canon EOS R is one of those included in the May 2019 Updated release of Lightroom Classic (version 8.3). 
I participated in a discussion going on in the Adobe Community about this problem, and one of the Support Staff pointed me in the direction of this article: Fix tethered shooting in Lightroom

However, I have done the following:


Make sure that you're using the most recent version of Lightroom. = CHECKED, OK
Make sure that your camera is supported. = CHECKED, OK
Turn the camera off and on. = DONE, OK
Turn off the camera and the computer. = DONE, OK
Put an empty memory card in the camera, especially if you're using a Nikon camera. = Not applicable to my Canon Camera
Try a different USB cable and USB port. = Didn’t need to do this, as my cable is ok.
Check your hard disk. = CHECKED, OK
Reset Lightroom preferences. = This is where I had to apply the recommended change

Navigate to one of the following locations, depending on your operating system: macOS: /Users/[user name]/Library/Preferences/
Delete following file, depending on your version of Lightroom that you're using: Mac: com.adobe.LightroomClassicCC7.plist

Make sure that your camera's firmware is up to date. = DONE, OK
Close applications that could be causing a conflict. = DONE, OK


Make sure that your camera manufacturer's capture or editing software isn't open. It could be trying to control your camera. After closing, retry tethered shooting in Lightroom. = DONE, OK
Check that the transfer mode in the camera is set appropriately. = DONE, OK
Check your camera's documentation for more information. = DONE, OK

After completing step 8. above, I tether my Canon EOS R to my MacBook Pro, and it worked ok initially.
However, after a couple of shots, it stopped working again, and my camera froze, displaying an Err 70 code. I followed the instruction on the camera to reset.

There may be something that is not quite right in the file com.adobe.LightroomClassicCC7.plist (this is the file that Adobe recommends that a user deletes).

Every time it doesn't work, i go to Finder, and delete this _*plist*_ file.
After that, i restart my computer, and launch Lightroom. It works, but after two shots, it stops working again.

I will appreciate if anyone who has successfully tethered their Canon EOS R with Lightroom, and it works for them, if they can be kind enough to share their settings / how they got it to work.

Thanks.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 10, 2019)

Do you have friends with Windows 10 who are having the same problems? Sounds frustrating.


----------



## steen-ag (Jun 11, 2019)

I have no problem with my eos-R and the newest LR. I have a SufacePro6 with Win10..
The whole think work fine


----------



## fentiger (Jun 11, 2019)

have you tried connecting with the canon software(dpp)


----------

